# Good To Know I Can Get Free Corona Virus Testing



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 26, 2020)

IF Quest has enough tests, IF they are testing asymptomatic people and IF the Quest Lab I go to offers the test. My insurance company (Aetna Open Access Medicare) sent out notices the other day informing us of the co-pay free testing. I'd like to think other insurance companies are following suit.

Have you been tested or do you plan to be anytime soon? Will you have a co-pay or is that so far unknown?


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 26, 2020)

No idea about co-pays, etc.  No plans to get tested. So far (as he knocks on wood), neither SO nor I show any symptoms.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

I took the state online assessment a couple of days ago, it said I wasn't eligible.  I'd take the test if I could.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 26, 2020)

Aren't all tests free everywhere?


----------



## win231 (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm not interested in either the nose swab or the antibody test (which they've said is not reliable, anyway).  Someone else can have my test.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2020)

Medicare Part B (Medical Insurance) covers a test to see if you have coronavirus (officially called 2019-novel coronavirus or COVID-19). This test is covered when your doctor or other health care provider orders it.

I don't plan on having any testing done unless my PCP feels that it is necessary.

IMO the asymptomatic/antibody testing may provide a false sense of security.

I prefer to continue doing the recommended social distancing, handwashing, mask-wearing, etc...


----------



## chic (Apr 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Aren't all tests free everywhere?



They should be. I believe the flu I had in Jan. could have been covid since I was sick for 2 and a half weeks and lost my sense of taste for awhile. I'd have the antibody test if I could but have heard nothing about testing for it in my state. Testing is not going great in the U.S. if you ask me and we need to do better.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Apr 26, 2020)

Nah not gonna get tested if it doesnt get mailed to my home....too risky to go out....I'll surely know if I'm virus stricken by the symptoms and doubt if I'm a carrier cuz I haven't been out in a month.


----------

